# snowdogg ex80 junk



## bermracing (Feb 3, 2016)

Have to put this out there. I have been in the snow removal business for over 28 years we have a fleet of over 30 trucks. Over the years we have used blizzard, fisher, boss and western. At the end of last season we decided to buy 1 snowdogg ex80 and i have to say IMO they are junk for commercial use. The mount for a chevy hd 2500 sits way to low on the truck, we had bent the A frame and truck mount on the first 6" storm cap we hit even with the trip springs set very light. The cutting edge is a pain in the ass to change as the ss mold board curls up and shifts around as soon as you loosen the bolts. We did a once over before use and 2 hours into plowing the light bar came loose and was hanging off, the jack fell off a few times, the lights refuse to hold position no matter how tight we make them, the hydraulics becom sluggish about 8 hours into plowing. This plow has been nothing but a head ache with a lot of down time. I would not recommend this plow to any commercial contractor. What a mistake. Just ordered a new western wideout to replace it.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

6th year with our ex85 with wings. Other than a lift ram packing problem it's been flawless on our 2500 Chevy. Mount is low but I'd hate to see what you guys are doing with that truck to bend what you did. Yikes. We run boss v plows also. Def think boss is tougher but you pay for it. As far as the jack goes, I don't know anyone that really trusts that jack holder. I toss it in the truck. I'd say the wide out will be a better plow. Sweet looking plows and look built well to boot.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

And I got the xls looks better built then the wide out 
More reinforcement on the backside 
As far as snow dogs all local dealer stopped selling them because the are not commerical grade and don't last


----------



## bumpy (Nov 15, 2014)

4th year here on EX80. I share the same views as snowcrazy. Other than a cutting edge and spring cages on the plug, I haven't had any trouble with mine. I agree the mount hangs low on my 2500 truck also but, most of what your saying sounds like lack of or improper assembily or maintainance to me!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I have a SaltDogg UTG spreader and they too, are junk. Anything but commercial grade. 

There's a reason they're cheaper than other products.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I put a md 80 on my wifes new chevy 1500.I tried it out for an hour or so and it plowed good,didn't scrape good but then I realized I left the shoes on  I would never run one of these as a front line plow,jmho.I run boss v,blizzard 810,fisher mc and fisher xls. there is no comparision in build quality.And I'm not just comparing to the md. that is not meant to be a heavy commercial plow. But they are cheap and have a place in the market.I think if price is an issue I'd cherry pick a nice used major brand plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I know their are a lot of diehard Snowdoggy guys here and I'll respect there decision to own one.....but I'll never respect the brand.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2109954 said:


> I know their are a lot of diehard Snowdoggy guys here and I'll respect there decision to own one.....but I'll never respect the brand.


I hear you, I feel the same way about Ford's


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I saw a new Sno dog V plow all bent to snot a few years back and knew after looking it over that they are the Chinese knockoff of snowplows. Complete waste of hard earned money. I hate the mounting system of my Fishers, but at least they don't bend like tinfoil.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

leigh;2110008 said:


> I hear you, I feel the same way about Ford's


Same here. Anyway, I still say someone has to be doing something damn stupid to hurt one. we have put our ex85 through the paces and flawless. with the wings this thing really carries a lot of snow. we have stacked piles ppl couldn't believe were done with a plow truck and not a loader and not once let us down. It has held up great right along side our boss plows. don't get me wrong, It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see our boss plows are heavier duty but a lot of that is overkill in my opinion. Just gotta use your head a bit. I have a very good group of guys running my three trucks and we never have issues with any of our boss or snowdogg plows. I had another md snow dogg on my last 1/2 ton. if it weren't hooked to a ford it could have shown up to the storms and worked but nope. in my small town, my two biggest competitors run snow dogg plows. never a problem. They do admire my boss plows though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowcrazy;2110479 said:


> Same here. Anyway, I still say someone has to be doing something damn stupid to hurt one. we have put our ex85 through the paces and flawless. with the wings this thing really carries a lot of snow. we have stacked piles ppl couldn't believe were done with a plow truck and not a loader and not once let us down. It has held up great right along side our boss plows. don't get me wrong, It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see our boss plows are heavier duty but a lot of that is overkill in my opinion. Just gotta use your head a bit. I have a very good group of guys running my three trucks and we never have issues with any of our boss or snowdogg plows. I had another md snow dogg on my last 1/2 ton. if it weren't hooked to a ford it could have shown up to the storms and worked but nope. in my small town, my two biggest competitors run snow dogg plows. never a problem. They do admire my boss plows though.


Weren't you the one that said you only plow 2-3 times per year?

We can do that in 36 hours. Or less.

Maybe they're fine for occasional users.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2110495 said:


> Weren't you the one that said you only plow 2-3 times per year?
> 
> We can do that in 36 hours. Or less.
> 
> Maybe they're fine for occasional users.


Lol funny. Last year we broke records in Cincinnati areas and nearly did that two years before that. This plow has tackled plenty of 10"+ storms zero problems. Off your off horse u go. Lol I said in a slow winter we can have 2-3 pushes. Geez


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Never had a problem with mine at all. Granted, I don't like how low the mount hangs when the blade is not on, and the mounting system itself sucks, but the plow has never let me down plowing commercially. I also believe the stainless is heavier than Western and Fisher's. 12 gauge vs. 14.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowcrazy;2110549 said:


> Lol funny. Last year we broke records in Cincinnati areas and nearly did that two years before that. This plow has tackled plenty of 10"+ storms zero problems. Off your off horse u go. Lol I said in a slow winter we can have 2-3 pushes. Geez


How many pushes do you average.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Harleyjeff;2110550 said:


> Never had a problem with mine at all. Granted, I don't like how low the mount hangs when the blade is not on, and the mounting system itself sucks, but the plow has never let me down plowing commercially. I also believe the stainless is heavier than Western and Fisher's. 12 gauge vs. 14.


. I absolutely hated the mounting system at first but it's gotten to be a snap. Only took 4 years or so to get good at it. Lol. Mount hangs low for sure but has never given us problems. Our local town truck (f450 dumps) have run snow dogs for years. Love them. Not sure how much more abuse you can hand one than that type of use. They love them. They got those a year before I got mine and after hearing them hoot and holler about them I bought one. Glad I did. Being a boss owner also I personally don't care which ones I but next. Like I said you gotta really do something dumb to hurt one.


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes;2110558 said:


> How many pushes do you average.


Well last year was 16 but very odd to get that many. My first year I never set the blade down. Not taking this year into consideration I have averaged 9 push able but a lot of those storms are multiple pushes 2" triggers. So let's just round to 10 pushes per year (actually more because of multiple push storms. That's 50 plow nights without a hiccup. Nothing broke nothing bent. That plow has made its money over ten fold and will continue to with common sense drivers


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

snowcrazy;2110567 said:


> Well last year was 16 but very odd to get that many. My first year I never set the blade down. Not taking this year into consideration I have averaged 9 push able but a lot of those storms are multiple pushes 2" triggers. So let's just round to 10 pushes per year (actually more because of multiple push storms. That's 50 plow nights without a hiccup. Nothing broke nothing bent. That plow has made its money over ten fold and will continue to with common sense drivers


Can't argue with success! All we can do is weigh the options/pros and cons and make our own informed decisions.Glad it worked out or you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

leigh;2110008 said:


> I hear you, I feel the same way about Ford's


That's kool..


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

leigh;2110615 said:


> Can't argue with success! All we can do is weigh the options/pros and cons and make our own informed decisions.Glad it worked out or you.


Very well worded statement. I just get aggravated as hell when I keep hearing that "you get what you pay for" crap. For example, if you went and priced a new F350 at a dealer, and he gave you a quote of 65K out the door, and then you went to a different dealer and priced out the exact same truck down to every single option, and got a 2500.00 price difference, do you go back to the initial dealer and buy that truck, because if you're paying more you must be getting a better truck? Of course not.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

The statement means you buy quality, you get quality. 
You go buy a Ford, you get quality. You go buy a GM product, you get a GM product. You buy a RAM, you get a psychological evaluation. You buy a Tundra, you get a flaming cross on your lawn.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You're the same person who said they're a complete waste of hard earned money. Mine has paid for itself many times over and has yet to cost me a dime more than routine maintenance. And Chinese knockoffs? Made in Ohio, by Americans.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

snowcrazy;2110567 said:


> Well last year was 16 but very odd to get that many. My first year I never set the blade down. Not taking this year into consideration I have averaged 9 push able but a lot of those storms are multiple pushes 2" triggers. So let's just round to 10 pushes per year (actually more because of multiple push storms. That's 50 plow nights without a hiccup. Nothing broke nothing bent. That plow has made its money over ten fold and will continue to with common sense drivers


Not to be an ass but I pushed 27 times last year-a light year. I average 34-36 pushes. We have a dealer here, only ones using them are home owners and businesses doing their own lot.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snowcrazy;2110567 said:


> Well last year was 16 but very odd to get that many. My first year I never set the blade down. Not taking this year into consideration I have averaged 9 push able but a lot of those storms are multiple pushes 2" triggers. So let's just round to 10 pushes per year (actually more because of multiple push storms. That's 50 plow nights without a hiccup. Nothing broke nothing bent. That plow has made its money over ten fold and will continue to with common sense drivers


Well I guess I sit corrected.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2110791 said:


> Well I guess I sit corrected.


What's the catch?


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

beanz27;2110788 said:


> Not to be an ass but I pushed 27 times last year-a light year. I average 34-36 pushes. We have a dealer here, only ones using them are home owners and businesses doing their own lot.


Oh no I don't take it as that man not at all. I understand we aren't in an area that gets crazy amounts of snow. The largest snowfall total I've ever pushed is a 14" snowfall. I was able to keep up with my Accts fine but a friend had a truck go down and he was responsible for a large strip mall. Approx the size lot of a Walmart. I supplied him with my truck afteer we were done with it. Parking lot is a disaster with pot holes on top of trying to move 14" of snow. It took him forever. as you can imagine anyone in their right minds knows that should have been taken care of with more than a 2500 truck. He called me the next day that he was finally finished. Truck moved 14" snowfall off a lot equivalent to a wal Mart lot. I couldn't believe the piles made by that truck and plow. That's what I'm saying, if these plows were as some state "junk" they would fail in situations like that. I never claimed they were best, but junk? Far from it.


----------

